# Patterdale terriers?



## piaffe (17 November 2006)

Anyone know much about them? I have now met, in the last few months 3 of these dogs and absolutely love them. Just wandered if anyone had one and what they thought of them? also, are they a breed that is easy to get hold of? ie i had to go on a waiting list for a basset.
Ta


----------



## lisaward (17 November 2006)

we have a patterdale bitch ,i don't think they are pedigree though just a cross terrier .
she is fantastic and has not had any normal terrier habits.
has also been very easy to train.
you can get long and short coat ours is short but i do love the long coat version.
a friend got ours so don't know how hard they are to get hold of,but we have some for sale in our village at the moment.


----------



## claire1976 (17 November 2006)

My dad had one and it was an absolute Sh1t, although he was never very good at training dogs. It seemed to want to kill everything that moved and never stopped barking.


----------



## Tommy Gunn (17 November 2006)

We have a 2 year old patterdale Terrier. 
Here are some facts, 
Patterdales are not a terrier that is on the kennel club books so they are bred in different sizes and often cross bred for the animal the breeder intends to hunt. 
They can be line bred in the same way as pedigree dogs, well known lines are Gould, Parks and Nuttall (these were the original breeders of these lines) mine is a Gould dog from Sparticus lines.
Patterdales are often "Hard" dogs in the hunting world this means they tend to kill the fox to ground and not bay.
The Patterdale is strong minded in the same way as many terriers think working JRT x Staffee.
They can be trained but ours has poor recall if she see something of interest she has selective deafness.
Ours is OK with cats and guinea pigs as she has been round them all her life and I have not hunted with her she is a pet, but both her her parents are worked to fox (within the ban rules) and rabbit by her breeder. But the instinct is there and she hunts mice in the garden.
I love ours to bits but they are not a easy dog due to temper.
If you think about it a terrier works on its own to ground in the dark against an animal that will fight back tooth and claw. Unlike other dogs that work with there handler as a team so it is an indvidual and tends to think it knows best.


----------



## piaffe (18 November 2006)

Thanks for the info guys, very interesting. Im not planning on getting one anytime soon but was just interested as i no very little about them.


----------



## runaway (18 November 2006)

the Farmers Weekly ran an article on the Patterdale the other week, quite interesting if you want to know about the breed. Try their web site.


----------



## Tia (19 November 2006)

I had one as a child and she was an adorable little dog.  Very well trained and smart and totally loyal.


----------



## Happy Horse (19 November 2006)

My friend has a Patterdale dog called Spike - he's a dude!


----------



## Iestyn (19 November 2006)

My instructor has a dog and a bitch and has already had a litter this year and is planning another. Would you like me to let you know if it happens? Might be worth you to keep reminding me!!! Lol


----------



## LuanneCat (20 November 2006)

I'v got three at the moment, they are absolutly stunning little dogs and everyone who meets Charlie wants to steal her lol.  They have a reputation of being very very good as working terriers but soft as anything at home 
	
	
		
		
	


	




.

Quite correct TG the Patterdale/Black Fell Terrier are not fully recognised by the UK Kennel Club.    This occured due to they way they developed and also as there has been no interest in showing them so a breed standard has not evolved.  

They are however a recognised pedigree terrier and listed under the United Kennel Club and various european kennel clubs and rare breed registers since 1995.  They are quite hard to get hold of especially females.

This is a really great article http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Working_terriers.

I do appologise for any inaccuracies, this post sparked a lot of reading that I have not yet completed.and with a Cold like this may not for a while or ever hey ho


----------



## severnmiles (22 November 2006)

OH has a couple of working Patts, as mentioned above they are known for being 'hard' dogs towards the given quarry....you have to be careful with cats and small pets as they are mainly bred for terrier work so they are a working breed more than a pet.


----------



## S_N (22 November 2006)

Just on personal experience, I used to know a breeder of Patterdales and ALL of them were a liability!!  I would NEVER have one round kids!!


----------



## brighteyes (24 November 2006)

We got ours age 18 months - casualty of a divorce.  She is still with us, age 14, and has been a joy to own.  Not snappy, endlessly patient with the children, has never bitten anyone (well, two rats) and is loyal and obedient.  She barks (once or twice) at strangers only and has followed me on my horse for hundreds of miles.  Now she is deaf, it's too risky to take her because if she runs off, I can't call her back!  I will miss her when she's no longer here.  They are cracking little dogs IMO and she is from working stock.


----------



## johnsongreyhorse (25 November 2006)

We have a rough coated Patt (he's two today), he is really keen when out for a walk and in the garden but not half as yappy as our border terrier, he is really loving and when allowed in the living room just wants his belly rubbing or a cuddle - just wants to be with you, I find the border is much more independant, they both have brilliant temperments as well.


----------

